# 1ST IVF TREATMENT STOP SMOKING IN 3 MONTHS HELP?



## hotmail198 (Aug 6, 2014)

Hi All, I am booked in for the 29th Oct and myself and my partner will be tested to make sure we have stopped smoking. My partner Is a heavy smoker and a few of his friends have been using the liquid ecigs etc...can you use these or does it effect your reading?...also what exactly does the test do? Im sure my doctor said they swabbed the inside of the mouth? im from Scotland any help would be really grateful. My partner got patches to start tonight and his reading was 17 mines was 1 (which is a non smoker reading but I only usually smoke at weekends when I have alcohol....


----------



## [email protected]@h (Dec 11, 2012)

The scotland wide criteria is v strict for smoking now. We had swabs and had to blow into the device to measure what was in our breath. It is extremely sensitive. 

If either of you fail this you won't be allowed to start treatment. 

3 months is possible. Do it cold turkey rather than with aids cause once your off the **** you then need to wean of the aids which will just add to your timeframe 


IVF is horrific, won't lie. You want it to work so you have to dowhat you canto giveyourselves the best chances. Put your mind to it. You can do! Bothe hubby and I gave up- now pg and it was soooo worth it!


----------

